# Rimor Electrics



## ChrisAng (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi

I've got a Rimor Superbrig 687TC on a Transit chassis - 06 model.
Its got a ASD3NA control unit (judging by the choices in the manual) and an Arsilicii power hub - model 300S2H. The manual has no overall circuit diagram. 

Does any one have a circuit diagram or any experience with these? 

We've recently lost power supply to the Thetford toilet. Everything else is working normally (as much as I can tell anyway). I've been into the Powerhub, but its fuseless. As well as being difficult to access, I can't even get my circuit tester on it since the plugs are so small.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi , i might be wrong but i think that theres a fuse just for the thetford, mines in with the cassette,.Dennis


----------

